# Hopeful Squat In Humboldt



## Kamera (Mar 1, 2012)

...


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 1, 2012)

idont know about ca. but here in ny you cant turn on legal electric unless u have papers the water you should be able to turn on illegal as long as the pump is still there. the last house i was in was my sons mothers hes 2 shes dead ididnt have a right to the place cuz we werent married and my son is now adopted but stayed as long as i could ididnt just pick a place and go in but i know eviction takes a few. go for it do some yard work make it look like you live there fuck it. worst that can happen is you cant stay. i kinda want to go to your county i know a girl that hitched from there a few years back she spoke highly.


----------



## BCstranger (Mar 23, 2012)

lets fuckin do it be in cali in the very near future might hit humboldt up for work


----------



## Kamera (Mar 24, 2012)

i stoped trying to get people to help with it thats why i deleted the text. ill PM you the address if you need a place to crash its in Eutweeka lol


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Mar 25, 2012)

I fell in love with a tattooed Indian girl from the rez from humbolt county in Boston on Saint pattys day. Shes a truck driver in pdx but If I head out west may go to Eureka to look for work; im a fisherman. Perhaps i can grab some floor space & chill when I come thru.


----------



## 40 Hands (Jun 15, 2012)

Im down as the ground headin out to humbolt in the not too distant future as well. Ill have 2 road dogs to join as well.


----------

